# Castle in the Sky



## windrivermaiden (Sep 25, 2007)

In Gum/Oil. Prussian blue base with burnt sienna.


----------



## terri (Sep 25, 2007)

I really like this one - it's a little contrasty, but I don't know how you control that with contact printing. At time of exposure or at time of development...? 

This print has a near-bromoil quality to it that I happen to love. :love: It looks like a charcoal etching, and the blue base is perfect. I can't tell from this scan that there is any burnt sienna in there, and am guessing it shows up beautifully in person. 

Nice one! :thumbup:


----------



## windrivermaiden (Sep 25, 2007)

Gum Oil is pretty contrasty and gritty by nature. I admit to having been some what impatient to see the final product. So, Just one layer of oil color.:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
One can get more tonality by etching less of the hardened gum off, then drying the print, adding more oil color to it and then etching again. As many times as the paper will allow. Or so I have read. So far I've done just the ones that you see here. But the day is young.

On this one I rubbed in the prussian blue, then etched it a tiny bit and then added the burnt sienna. The actual print is slightly warmerbecause of that.

I need bigger negatives. This 8.5 inch limitation is killing me!


----------



## kissmesweet (Oct 16, 2007)

I really like the strong use of contrast as well as the cropping.


----------



## windrivermaiden (Oct 16, 2007)

'tis as shot for cropping. The raggedy border is caused by the brush marks from the application of the gum dichromate.


----------

